# electric fence protector idea ???



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

i was trying to think up a cheap way to protect electric fence chargers and came up with this idea --take a good chunk of steel or stainless & drive it into the ground deeply --dead center of the fencing ----then dril holes into it to run the fence through -----then just line the holes with a piece of plastic to keep it from grounding out on the steel---heres my question -----
being as lightning would surely arc the 1/2 inch past some flimsy plastic to hit the metal spike & go into the ground safely , doesn't that seem to be a good idea ??? --I would post my 3-d drawing of my idea --but I don't know how to find files on my computer  (computer illiterate here )


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

That's not going to do anything at all.

You can buy "lightning arrestors" to prevent damage from strikes to the fence itself.
Your circuit breakers protect it from the other side.
http://www.zarebasystems.com/store/electric-fence-accessories/lightning-protection

http://www.bing.com/search?q=lightn...0-0&sk=&cvid=FFC69AF4D26E463FA010EE1215BF695E


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Bearfootfarm, great info! Would you by chance be able to explain the difference between a lightning arrestor, a lightning constricter and a lightning diverter? Which product is appropriate for which uses? The options are rather confusing to me!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

ShannonR said:


> Bearfootfarm, great info! Would you by chance be able to explain the difference between a lightning arrestor, a lightning constricter and a lightning diverter? Which product is appropriate for which uses? The options are rather confusing to me!


The terms pretty much all mean the same things. 
Their sole purpose is to stop the flow of too much electricity from the fence to the charger.
The differences are in how they work.

They can act like a fuse that melts if the voltage is too high or as a "diverter" that channels the energy from the wire into the ground, but it still allows the correct amount of power to flow through.

https://sutherlands.com/products/item/7613904/Zareba-Lightning-Constrictor/


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

thnx for that link there bear  too bad they don't have any in stocl or mention their price ----but that sure looks like a cool item


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

chaossmurf said:


> thnx for that link there bear  too bad they don't have any in stocl or mention their price ----but that sure looks like a cool item


Lots of places sell them, and lots of companies make them.
I just used the first link I found as an example.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

np bud  yeah spent a little bit talking with my uncle that used to have a tennesse farm and he liked my metal pole idea as an addition to the other forms --hey if it catches some of the strikes it keeps us from having to change out fuses ?? its worth a chunk of scrap steel


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

chaossmurf said:


> he liked my metal pole idea as an addition to the other forms


That doesn't do anything a metal T-post doesn't do, but it's your charger.


----------



## Atgreene (May 4, 2017)

I've upgraded my system after frying 4 chargers. We have 45 acres fenced, primarily high tensile. I now have 8- 6' ground rods burried in a ditch 100' long. Several lightning chokes, 2-lightening arrestors and another to be added. Kencove has been great on warrantying their chargers. They also have lots of lightening safety stuff.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

hey atgreene --any chance ya wanna post up some links to all that shiny stuff  ---or pics of ya system ?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I had my 100 mile Zareba fencer die on me a couple years back and decided to dig into it to fix it myself. Without schematics, there was some guess work so I called a repair shop I found through Zareba's website.

Got to have a nice long conversation with an 80 year old man who repairs these things all day long and has been doing it for 40 years.. 

There is no way to protect the delicate electronic components in a fence charger from a lightening strike economically.. The little protectors they sell are all garbage and he's never seen a single instance of one working the way it should.. He said it is more likely that the fence protector will reduce the joules of energy going to the fence.. 

The moral of the story? The best fence protector you can have is to just disconnect the charger from both the ground and the hot side when a storm comes your way.. They sell quick flip switches at tractor supply company that make it easy.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

dang murby --sounds like hes got that market cornered hehehe must be nice to have the same job for 40 years --at least until blue aliens call you and talk forever  hehe


----------



## Atgreene (May 4, 2017)

Here's a few of the items I'm using:
http://www.kencove.com/fence/Lightning+Protection_detail_MWLA.php

http://www.kencove.com/fence/Lightning+Protection_detail_MLA.php

http://www.kencove.com/fence/Cutout+Switches_detail_MCDHD.php

I'll add some pics later of how mine is set up.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

There is NO good lightning protection preventative device that is unfallable. 
I've installed many LP systems. Diversion and dissipation is the best hope... 
One thing I have recommend to customers who've sustained repative strikes is to install another object for the ions to charge upon...IE: a properly installed flag pole ECT...

I'd also investigate whether your having other issues... Such as static discharge from utility transmission lines. It's not uncommon for lightning to strike utility lines, which can then manifest itself in many ways. 
I could see where an electric fence could receive a static discharge or inductive load in such a situation.


----------

